# DFW Build day and welcome back Mokedaddy gathering



## 1970Cutlass (Feb 21, 2008)

Well after a year Nick(Mokedaddy) is finally back in Texas. We just bought a table saw and 4x8 sheet of Truepan. Nick has to build a box, and I am taking out backseat for good. If anyone wants to do this, I was also thinking we could grill out and have some beers later on in the evening and turn it into welcome back party. I was looking at one of the next few weekends the 18th or the 25th, let me know if that works for you guys.


----------



## mokedaddy (Feb 26, 2007)

arty:

I still have some majoring tuning to do but I will get the mag in at least. I already have everything else hooked up and ready to go. 

We need to have another big get together so I can borrow someone's rta.


----------

